# Cafe Press and Custom Ink bring us business



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

So one of our customers decided to use Cafe Press for a shirt order. Brings it in yesterday and it is mis-printed. It was supposed to have a name on it and it did, just not the right one. So they come to us to fix it. 

I let them know if they came to us in the first place it would have been right and we do that type of printing. I did fix it for them though. 

We have more people each year do their design at Custom Ink and bring us the printout to do the shirts. Go figure.


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

This is a common practice with us and a few shops we know.


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

We get the same thing. People send us a link of a design they created and want the same thing. Even regular customers have designed on customs sight then sent the link. It has to be the money behind it. They have the national TV space and if you do any search remotely close to tshirts online they are paying for those top spots in google and bing.


----------



## StarDesigns (Aug 4, 2013)

I LOVE getting a customer supplied design from one of these sites. I can take it, fix it up a bit, and my customer thinks I am a HERO! Better design, better pricing, and they get to shop locally. 


Mitchell - Star Designs
Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## ThriftShirts (Jul 23, 2014)

I've been in that situation myself just recently. A local church had designed something online and brought it to us to do something similar. That makes the design process pretty simple. We recently started our own website with a designer too using opentshirt.


----------

